# Buying lingerie



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

Ladies please respond. Would you like it if your husband bought you thigh high hose (or anything sexy)and asked you to wear them to bed? I have told my wife many many times how sexy I think they are, but she never has bought any. I am thinking of just buying some and asking her (or helping) to put them on her some night before bed. Ladies how do you think that will play out? She has known for a while about my affinity for these types of hose, but has never gotten any. So I just wonder if that means she does not want them at all. BTW, Earlier this years he bought a new sexy nightie as a surprise for me, and bought some sexy boy shorts after I pointed them out to her. So getting sexy for bed is something she has started to do again. Let me know what you think girls, should I buy some or just keep dropping hints and wait for her to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fallensoldier (May 6, 2012)

You've dropped hints about boy shorts and she's bought them so I think there's another issue here. Perhaps she doesn't think she'll look good in them? Or maybe she thinks it will be a too blunt of a move to make? Pornstarish? Not too sure. I say buy them, gift them to her, and make sure you tell her just how sexy you KNOW she will look in them. Good luck!


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

fallensoldier said:


> You've dropped hints about boy shorts and she's bought them so I think there's another issue here. Perhaps she doesn't think she'll look good in them? Or maybe she thinks it will be a too blunt of a move to make? Pornstarish? Not too sure. I say buy them, gift them to her, and make sure you tell her just how sexy you KNOW she will look in them. Good luck!


Yeah I thought about the porn starish aspect. I don't want her to feel cheap. So I will make a big deal about how good she will look in them. I won't have to make it up either....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nachopenguin (Apr 27, 2012)

I would LOVE it if my husband surprised me by buying me something he wanted me to wear!


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

I would feel kind of self-conscious if my husband popped them out right before bedtime and asked me to wear them immediately.

However, I would be completely amped up if he bought me some thigh highs (a nude pair and a black pair) and a pretty garter and panty set and then gave them to me in a box with a request that I wear them on the next date night. That would give me a bit of time to figure out what to wear, to anticipate the evening, and then to witness just how turned on my husband was over them and the thought that I am wearing something that drives him wild. Knowing that I am turning on my husband is one of my biggest aphrodisiacs. It makes me completely ready to go. Once you go back home, you should get plenty of time to see your gift on her up close and personal!

Not sure if that would work for your wife, but I know it would have me going. For some women, it's all about the reassurance that you think she looks amazingly hot in them...and that their insecurities are not the reality of what you see.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I got some of those once as a gift from my husband. A few days later we played around with them. Every so often I'd take them out and wear them.

I think it's a good idea... and I agree about giving them to her before hand.


----------



## fallensoldier (May 6, 2012)

She won't feel cheap. She just doesn't want you to view her as cheap. We women as wives do understand that men love the cheap, ****ty, pornstarish kinda girl but we also do know that they differentiate between the *****y girl and wife material and we try not to cross the wife material lines so that out husbands dont go "hmmmm?". But if you want it, we bring it. Encourage it and she'll be on it in no time. Have fun!


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

Eagle, she may be like me, and have sensation issues with wearing hose. Have you asked her if she has a problem with the feel of them on her skin?

I would _totally_ wear hose if they didn't put me into sensory overload!


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

SabrinaBlue said:


> Eagle, she may be like me, and have sensation issues with wearing hose. Have you asked her if she has a problem with the feel of them on her skin?
> 
> I would _totally_ wear hose if they didn't put me into sensory overload!


Ok, I will ask her about them, she doesn't wear panty hose often, but she hasn't ever said that she doesn't like to wear them. I will think of a way to bring it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> I would feel kind of self-conscious if my husband popped them out right before bedtime and asked me to wear them immediately.
> 
> However, I would be completely amped up if he bought me some thigh highs (a nude pair and a black pair) and a pretty garter and panty set and then gave them to me in a box with a request that I wear them on the next date night. That would give me a bit of time to figure out what to wear, to anticipate the evening, and then to witness just how turned on my husband was over them and the thought that I am wearing something that drives him wild. Knowing that I am turning on my husband is one of my biggest aphrodisiacs. It makes me completely ready to go. Once you go back home, you should get plenty of time to see your gift on her up close and personal!
> 
> Not sure if that would work for your wife, but I know it would have me going. For some women, it's all about the reassurance that you think she looks amazingly hot in them...and that their insecurities are not the reality of what you see.


Thanks the gift idea is outstanding. That's exactly what I will do. Get the whole set and get a box with a silk ribbon tied around it. 
Thanks that is wonderful insight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

